# Repairing topsheet scratches



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Just to clarify, the day to day scratches don't bother me, like the big long one across the nose you can see. But it's a bit of a mess now with thousands of small cuts because of bouncing around in a tight space with metal edges...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe try sanding it back lightly with a bit of wet and dry and then just buff it out with a bit of polish?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you actually tried that before?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Have you actually tried that before?


I doubt he's tried it, only the most uptight of folks would bother fixing such minor cosmetic damage. 

FWIW, my recommendation would've the same approach, start with a small area to test, dry sand the wetland 400 or600 the up to 1200. Then polish. 

Maybe do a finish coat of urethane after. 

My first recommendation would be just ride it.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I doubt he's tried it, only the most uptight of folks would bother fixing such minor cosmetic damage.


Thank you. I mean, me clarifying that I realise it's not a big deal, it's just cosmetic and it's just personal preference really meant that I wanted you to call me uptight. And it's certainly such a big deal to spend a little figuring out if I can do something with it when I'm not riding it anyway that it's worth criticising. Very helpful, thanks.  



> FWIW, my recommendation would've the same approach, start with a small area to test, dry sand the wetland 400 or600 the up to 1200. Then polish.
> 
> Maybe do a finish coat of urethane after.
> 
> My first recommendation would be just ride it.


Hmmm. Maybe will try it so. 





But honestly, seems more than I can be bothered with (despite being uptight, obviously). Figured there'd be a simpler and/or more tried and tested solution though -you know, like toothpaste in a scratched CD type thing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i would do a test with some marine varnish, or some other epoxy based varnish...never tried but it makes sense to me


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I've no idea if this is a suitable solution or not but I'll mention it anyway.

Rub a bit of olive or coconut oil in the scratches. 

Last Christmas Eve in preparation to gift wrap my nephew's longboard, I accidentally gouged the clear coat grip while opening the shipping box with a blade. Panic let to quick thinking and I rubbed a bit of olive oil on the gouge. It completely disappeared. Well, blended to be unnoticeable. I figured the oil would help seal the area some, too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sanding it would be bad.

i like the cooking oil idea, but I think it could probably be improved for your situation.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I suggest a surfboard repair kit... a light sand of the damaged area with the supplied sand paper from the kit then apply the fiberglass resin also supplied with kit let cure for at least 48 hours and bam all scratches be gone and will look like new again...

Something like this: http://www.nhsfunfactory.com/item/8858999/santacruz/epoxy-repair-kit?gclid=CPHMmdKy27oCFa-DQgodInUAYA


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> I suggest a surfboard repair kit... a light sand of the damaged area with the supplied sand paper from the kit then apply the fiberglass resin also supplied with kit let cure for at least 48 hours and bam all scratches be gone and will look like new again...
> 
> Something like this: Santa Cruz: Accessories: Epoxy Repair Kit


That repair kit will repair if you have a strip delaminating or a giant gouge or something, but it will not fix your cosmetic scratches UNLESS YOU ARE ALREADY PRACTICED AND PROFICIENT WORKING WITH FIBERGLASS AND ACTIVE RESIN. 

I have alot of experience using this very kind of product (except in wholesale quantities) repairing surfboards. Making shit watertight is easy. Making it look good it a whole nother ball of wax. You put that shit on your snowboard and it will look worse and be heavier - forever.

I do agree with using the resin, its not a bad idea, it is the improvement I was suggesting on the oil technique. The problem with using resin is that there is no going back and requires some levels of skill and experience to not take a cosmetic situation and really fuck it up.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> That repair kit will repair if you have a strip delaminating or a giant gouge or something, but it will not fix your cosmetic scratches UNLESS YOU ARE ALREADY PRACTICED AND PROFICIENT WORKING WITH FIBERGLASS AND ACTIVE RESIN.
> 
> I have alot of experience using this very kind of product (except in wholesale quantities) repairing surfboards. Making shit watertight is easy. Making it look good it a whole nother ball of wax. You put that shit on your snowboard and it will look worse and be heavier - forever.


I shaped boards for Victoria Skimboards in Laguna Beach for a few years and Im not saying he needs to reglass the topsheet with the fiber cloth but only to ruff up the surface with the sand paper or sanding sponge supplied then apply a ultra thin layer of the epoxy to fill in the blemishes... In effect would be like a wet sand and adding a clear coat of paint to a custom paint job...

I do agree it takes some skill to accomplish this task and is not something to be rushed by any means so take your time the results are determined by the prep work and attention to detail... A clean work environment is also essential to pristine results and READ & RE-READ the instructions also wouldn't hurt to practice glassing some plywood bits until you get the feel of how it works before attempting the process on your board...

Lastly lesson learned get a bag to protect your board in the off season when in storage so things like this wont happen...

Or finally the most simple solution of them all buy some stickers you like and use em to cover up the ugly bits....


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm very hesitant to sand it alright, and while resin and the surf kit sound like decent ideas I'm not too confident having zero experience. Might look in to the oil or perhaps the resin if I can't find a more reliable (as in take my skills out of the equation where possible!) solution

Dammit, I was sure there'd be some simple tried and test fix for this! :laugh:



MrKrinkle said:


> Lastly lesson learned get a bag to protect your board in the off season when in storage so things like this wont happen...


Oh I have a bag. It wasn't the off season though, it was just tidied away on the road trip from one mountain to another. All I'll say is _I _didn't put it in there... :laugh:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I've done lots of glas work too. He should practice on plywood first. 

But really he should just ride it.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Dammit, I was sure there'd be some simple tried and test fix for this! :laugh:


I just edited my last post with the simple solution of stickers to cover up the ugly no skill required except make sure the top sheet is clean before applying them and roll them on slowly making sure to press out any bubbles along the way...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> I just edited my last post with the simple solution of stickers to cover up the ugly no skill required except make sure the top sheet is clean before applying them and roll them on slowly making sure to press out any bubbles along the way...


Nice idea, but I purposely kept that board free of stickers (and bought the prior season's model at that time) cos I love the wood finish.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Lamps said:


> I've done lots of glas work too. He should practice on plywood first.
> 
> But really he should just ride it.


I agree but I do feel his pain the Hovercraft is a pretty board and unlike a jib stick that's meant to be beaten to shit Pow boards look pretty longer unless of course you pull a Sonny Bono thru the trees...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't want to keep repeating myself, but pointing out that I "should" just ride it is a but redundant.



MrKrinkle said:


> I agree but I do feel his pain the Hovercraft is a pretty board and unlike a jib stick that's meant to be beaten to shit Pow boards look pretty longer unless of course you pull a Sonny Bono thru the trees...


Thank you, though I feel you are undermining it somewhat by calling it "pretty"... :lol:


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

You have to remove the resin layer to the depth of the scratch and then polish it. I would start with 400 grit wet sand then 600 and then move to a gelcoat buffing compound and then a polish.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Thank you, though I feel you are undermining it somewhat by calling it "pretty"... :lol:


I'm sorry I'm sorry its a badass manly man lumberjack looking board and is too badass to be covered with stickers... lol but it is the simple fix or you refine your skills working with epoxy resins and do it the hard way... 

the oil would mask the problem areas but only until its washed away and would need to be reapplied much like a base coat wax... which gives me the idea of using a turtle wax rubbing compound or the like then following up with a paste wax polishing compound... but be careful with the rubbing compound as its also like a sandpaper and is an abrasive so take your time and be gentle just like you would with an auto paint job...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Don't want to keep repeating myself, but pointing out that I "should" just ride it is a but redundant.


Ok, so at risk of taking the redundancy to a whole new level I'll try to categorize the possibilities:

1) Miracle fix requiring no skill and very little effort -seems to be what RJ is looking for

2) Olive oil voodoo - might be the magic #1 above, but I doubt it

3) Wetsand and polish - requires some skill and effort

4) Apply resin - more skill and effort and in my opinion needs #3 as well to be most effective

5) Ride it

good luck - you might try 3 or 4 both are kind of fun, lots of how to video on the net


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah, I've just realized the problem with olive and especially coconut oil: freezing points. If the oil clouds you might be back to where you began.

Coconut oil solidifies at a higher temp than olive but olive would still be a poor choice for snow use. 

Apparently linseed and corn have freezing points of -20.15 degrees C and -20 degrees C, respectively (around -4 degrees F).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Ah, I've just realized the problem with olive and especially coconut oil: freezing points. If the oil clouds you might be back to where you began.
> 
> Coconut oil solidifies at a higher temp than olive but olive would still be a poor choice for snow use.
> 
> Apparently linseed and corn have freezing points of -20.15 degrees C and -20 degrees C, respectively (around -4 degrees F).


Ok so I seem to be addicted to the this thread for some reason. 

I think that the oils you apply will just wash off and or dry out, they won't penetrate the resin.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Ok, so at risk of taking the redundancy to a whole new level I'll try to categorize the possibilities:
> 
> 1) Miracle fix requiring no skill and very little effort -seems to be what RJ is looking for
> 
> ...


Ah, you were going so well until 5... :laugh: Seriously, I don't know what the issue is wanting to fix some aesthetic flaw. I'm obviously still going to ride the thing FFS, but what's the harm in seeing if there's some way to fix the damage?

And you are right, I was hoping for some simple miracle fix. Don't see how that's something to be ashamed of tbh - I'm not so proud I can't admit I am clueless about this and, having not grown up around boarding, could be missing something basic and simple as a solution that "everyone" knows. Appears that's not the case, which sucks for me, but no harm in asking, eh?


Anyway, that does seem that does seem a summation of the solutions. Which probably means I won't be doing jack to the board outside giving it a good clean. Ah well.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> I'm sorry I'm sorry its a badass manly man lumberjack looking board and is too badass to be covered with stickers... lol but it is the simple fix or you refine your skills working with epoxy resins and do it the hard way...
> 
> the oil would mask the problem areas but only until its washed away and would need to be reapplied much like a base coat wax... which gives me the idea of using a turtle wax rubbing compound or the like then following up with a paste wax polishing compound... but be careful with the rubbing compound as its also like a sandpaper and is an abrasive so take your time and be gentle just like you would with an auto paint job...


Hmm, hadn't considered that. I don't mind something I have to reapply to be honest so if it washes away it's not a problem. Might ask a few of the local shops if they've anything suitable


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Ah, you were going so well until 5... :laugh: Seriously, I don't know what the issue is wanting to fix some aesthetic flaw. I'm obviously still going to ride the thing FFS, but what's the harm in seeing if there's some way to fix the damage?
> 
> And you are right, I was hoping for some simple miracle fix. Don't see how that's something to be ashamed of tbh - I'm not so proud I can't admit I am clueless about this and, having not grown up around boarding, could be missing something basic and simple as a solution that "everyone" knows. Appears that's not the case, which sucks for me, but no harm in asking, eh?
> 
> ...


Don't be skeered I say try the rubbing compound and polish first in fact just try the polishing wax first before applying a rubbing compound and if that doesn't work practice learning how to glass with epoxy resins it's really not as complicated as ya think just takes patience and a little practice... Also try searching youtube for some pointers and visual demonstrations but the only simple solutions are stickers or just accept it and ride the hell out of it...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

If it were me (and I'd certainly want to repair it as it'd likely annoy me each time I saw it considering the damage inflicted wasn't my own or on-hill), I'd try oil first. Probably linseed. Or mineral oil now that I think of it...

If the oil doesn't work, it doesn't seem like it'd do any harm. Oil repels water so I can't see how it'd "wash" off exactly. Wear off, maybe. But even then perhaps not so much. 

Although its ability to permeate the resin as Lamps pointed out is a good question.

Still though, seems like the best first-try option imo. The upshot is that if it doesn't work, you CAN wash it off before trying something else.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Headlight restoration kit might be exactly what you need, results not guaranteed


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Done a lot of boat fiberglass work, which is basically what this is.

Oil (just about any kind really) will make the scratches look like they are gone, and it will look great. This will only last as long as it stays oily, which won't be long. Once the oil gets washed or rubbed off, it will look worse than before because the oil will leave a residue that makes it hazy. You will be applying oil weekly or more frequently to keep it nice.

Adding resin/hardener will certainly work. Takes experience to get it right. If you get it wrong, it will probably add significant weight. It's also difficult to get it to bond on a flexible item like a snowboard. Even on boats that are a LOT more rigid, resin repairs can flake off and again leave it worse than before. Re-repair adds more weight.

Your only real option is to remove resin to the depth of the scratches, then polish. Doesn't look like the scratches are very deep. Some others have suggested various grades of sandpaper and compounds, most in the 400-600 range. That's way to rough of a final sanding to get a perfect finish. I would suggest starting at the other end (very fine) and work down depending on how the scratches respond.

So:

Sand with 1500 grit wet any see how it looks. If you find that it's taking a week to make any progress, switch to 1000 wet. Still taking forever, drop to 600 wet. And finally, down to 400 wet. Don't go any lower than that.

Once you figure out how rough of a sandpaper you need you will then have to work back up to 1500 wet.

When you sand with the 1500 wet, it will probably look a little hazy. If you can find it, go to larger numbers, like 3000 or 6000. Depending on how picky you are, and how perfect you want the finish, you may want to finish with automotive rubbing compound and the wax it.

It will be nearly impossible to remove too much material using this method. Your fingers will be raw long before you wear through enough topsheet to cause issues.

Oh, and when sanding it needs to be pretty wet. If it gets pasty, you need more water.

Not hard, just labor intensive. Good luck,


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

bseracka said:


> Headlight restoration kit might be exactly what you need, results not guaranteed


Not a bad idea. This is essentially just very fine rubbing compound. Can't really go wrong trying it. Pretty conservative starting point, way less abrasive than wet sandpaper.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Have you actually tried that before?


Not on a snowboard but it's not fucking rocket surgery. 

If you're worried about fucking your top sheet then just use some car polish, if it doesn't work get some fine grit (very fine, at least 1000 grit as kaborkian suggested) wet sandpaper, lube up your elbow and go for gold, then polish it and buff it out. You're not going to take enough off the top coat of resin to do any damage or change the flex characteristics of the board. 

How do you think you get fine scratches out of a car? You polish the it! Same shit different mode of transport. 

Don't put oil on it, just don't. I have no scientific evidence to suggest it's going to do any damage but every shred of common sense in me tells me it's a shit idea.

I can't believe this thread has got 3 pages worth of attention. :dizzy:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> Not on a snowboard but it's not fucking rocket surgery.
> 
> If you're worried about fucking your top sheet then just use some car polish, if it doesn't work get some fine grit (very fine, at least 1000 grit as kaborkian suggested) wet sandpaper, lube up your elbow and go for gold, then polish it and buff it out. You're not going to take enough off the top coat of resin to do any damage or change the flex characteristics of the board.
> 
> ...


LOL so feisty made me laugh all valid and I agree completely but still made me laugh thank you...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> Not on a snowboard but it's not fucking rocket surgery.
> 
> If you're worried about fucking your top sheet then just use some car polish, if it doesn't work get some fine grit (very fine, at least 1000 grit as kaborkian suggested) wet sandpaper, lube up your elbow and go for gold, then polish it and buff it out. You're not going to take enough off the top coat of resin to do any damage or change the flex characteristics of the board.
> 
> ...





MrKrinkle said:


> LOL so feisty made me laugh all valid and I agree completely but still made me laugh thank you...


+2

semen./thread


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I think the only logical answer is semen.


From a Unicorn.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> yea awesome thread.
> 
> I think the only logical answer is semen.


or perhaps magical unicorn jizz with glitter power for that abrasive polishing compound edge...

awww shit you beat me to the unicorn suggestion... maybe Minotaur jizz then if you need something extra abrasive...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I think the only logical answer is semen.


Jeremy Jones' Unicorn' Semen :blink: :blink:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

btw Mr. Krinkle board shaping is not board glassing and I know we both know that *wink.

I shaped a couple of my own boards back in the day (they weren't any good but I rode em) but glass and repair is just so much work....


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> LOL so feisty made me laugh all valid and I agree completely but still made me laugh thank you...


Happy to be of assistance :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> From a Unicorn.


I was also gonna suggest vagina secretions, equally mythological for most of the male members of this forum (married guy knows)


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i think if you ride it, then snow will go on top of it, and you wont see it. the best solution.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> btw Mr. Krinkle board shaping is not board glassing and I know we both know that *wink.
> 
> I shaped a couple of my own boards back in the day (they weren't any good but I rode em) but glass and repair is just so much work....


you hafta glass em after you shape em otherwise they get water logged real quick... I guess I should have said shaped and glassed everything from shaving foam to finished product and anything in between... I've also done repair work on skims, surfboards and even old boats only reason I stopped doing it was shitty work the owner Tex at Victoria is a complete douche and the gasses and fumes from blowing blanks to glassing boards wasnt worth the shitty pay... not to mention the occasional fiberglass rash was very unpleasant...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> you hafta glass em after you shape em otherwise they get water logged real quick... I guess I should have said shaped and glassed everything from shaving foam to finished product and anything in between... I've also done repair work on skims, surfboards and even old boats only reason I stopped doing it was shitty work the owner Tex at Victoria is a complete douche and the gasses and fumes from blowing blanks to glassing boards wasnt worth the shitty pay...


my experience with a couple different shops/shapers was the boards got shaped and sent to a glasser. 

its a shit industry. snowboard industry thinks its rough....


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> my experience with a couple different shops/shapers was the boards got shaped and sent to a glasser.
> 
> its a shit industry. snowboard industry thinks its rough....


Victoria did it all from start to finish in house from blowing blanks to shaping, airbrushing and glassing we even had our own polyvac system even the old woodie boards were made in house they even made us silkscreen t-shirts as needed....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Since no one has suggested this yet I say Lemon Pledge. Seriously, it gets scratches out of safety goggles so I figure it just might work. I think someone told me there is a wax type substance that can get into the scratches and fill them.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

freshy said:


> Since no one has suggested this yet I say Lemon Pledge. Seriously, it gets scratches out of safety goggles so I figure it just might work. I think someone told me there is a wax type substance that can get into the scratches and fill them.


and itll be lemon fresh mmmm... minwax and that orange shit forget what its called might work too...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I was also gonna suggest vagina secretions, equally mythological for most of the male members of this forum (married guy knows)


Ahaha. What is it you say..."+internets?"

+internets.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> I can't believe this thread has got 3 pages worth of attention. :dizzy:


Only cos no one has a fucking clue as to the answer! I'm a trail blazer me, donchaknow...


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Only cos no one has a fucking clue as to the answer! I'm a trail blazer me, donchaknow...


Or could it be nobody has the perfect answer because 99% of us ride our boards and only worry about base or edge repair... Donchaknow the shit that actually matters for the good ride...


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Only cos no one has a fucking clue as to the answer! I'm a trail blazer me, donchaknow...


Ok trailblazer, get down to a marine store, buy the sand paper, polish, and resin components and then post the 'after' pics. There's five pages of interest. 

I'd start by sanding and polishing a small area to see how it works, you may (probably) don't need the resin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Since it cosmetic why not just use some stickers?

You'll cover most if not all of it. Stickers are easier to remove than fiberglass. Cheap. The skill level to do it is pretty easy to acquire...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> Or could it be nobody has the perfect answer because 99% of us ride our boards and only worry about base or edge repair... Donchaknow *the shit that actually matters for the good ride*...


Who's claiming otherwise? 

You do realise that is what I normally do, right? And that this isn't some controversial step I'm looking to take, just a simple question (which I called dumbass and not a big deal. Right there in the OP... ). And that, basically, it appears the answer is suck it up, tough shit. Which I'm more than happy to do, but there was still no harm in asking, no? Or I could try some other stuff which might work but frankly probably aren't worth the effort because I don't actually care all _that _much - I just asked because I was getting my boards ready for opening day, remembered the scratches, and thought "fuck it, may as well ask the folks on SF if there's a quick fix for this, because it's not something I've ever considered before". If I'd known so many people would be offended by that... :laugh: I'm joking, obviously, but that aside I made it clear it's just superficial and I'm just asking. It's not a big deal. "Sin a bhfuil".



Lamps said:


> Ok trailblazer, get down to a marine store, buy the sand paper, polish, and resin components and then post the 'after' pics. There's five pages of interest.
> 
> I'd start by sanding and polishing a small area to see how it works, you may (probably) don't need the resin.


If I do I'll get back to you. The heady heights up here amongst the trailblazers may be too much for me, mind...

There ain't too many marine stores round here, or even any, nor any auto repairs stores, so I think "suck it up" is looking the more likely solution. Plus I'm lazy/wary. Very wary to be honest. If I can get my hands on something I'll give it a go on a small area though, as you suggest, see how it goes.



killclimbz said:


> Since it cosmetic why not just use some stickers?
> 
> You'll cover most if not all of it. Stickers are easier to remove than fiberglass. Cheap. The skill level to do it is pretty easy to acquire...


Already covered a few pages back. Would rather just leave it than sticker it up. Thanks though.

P.S. :laugh: @ your last line! Very good!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Only cos no one has a fucking clue as to the answer! I'm a trail blazer me, donchaknow...


Actually sir my last reply was in response to this douche like statement you made here after so many members tried to give you viable solutions from the very simple to fixes that require some skill and practice all of which it seems aren't good enough for you so in other words kiss my ass you pompous little bag of douche...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> Actually sir my last reply was in response to this douche like statement you made here after so many members tried to give you viable solutions from the very simple to fixes that require some skill and practice all of which it seems aren't good enough for you so in other words kiss my ass you pompous little bag of douche...


Seriously?! Maybe you missed the tone there but that was clearly light-hearted! Come on man, I'm a "trailblazer" and "donchaknow" and you still took it as a douchey slight? Lost in translation perhaps... Apologies if so.

I was joking about how it got to three pages, that's it. Come on, that was clear. And I've thanked plenty and responded with nothing douchey. Harsh dude.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Seriously?! Maybe you missed the tone there but that was clearly light-hearted! Come on man, I'm a "trailblazer" and "donchaknow" and you still took it as a douchey slight? Lost in translation perhaps... Apologies if so.
> 
> I was joking about how it got to three pages, that's it. Come on, that was clear. And I've thanked plenty and responded with nothing douchey. Harsh dude.


The Curse of the Interwebz! :dunno: Simple solution for the humor and self effacing, sarcasm impaired amongst us,... Use more smilies!! :thumbsup: (somewhat akin to the afore mentioned sticker fix!)


You'll be branded as a "Creepy Ol' Pederast!" but nobody will take what you write seriously! [URL=http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html][/URL] (...except of course the _obvious_ jokes!) Lol!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> The Curse of the Interwebz! :dunno: Simple solution for the humor and self effacing, sarcasm impaired amongst us,... Use more smilies!! :thumbsup: (somewhat akin to the afore mentioned sticker fix!)
> 
> 
> You'll be branded as a "Creepy Ol' Pederast!" but nobody will take what you write seriously! [URL=http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html][/URL] (...except of course the _obvious_ jokes!) Lol!


well said...er...smilied....


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> well said...er...smilied....


:laugh:

10char


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's funny, you never can tell which threads turn into a flying shitstorm, hah


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

CassMT said:


> it's funny, you never can tell which threads turn into a flying shitstorm, hah


True! :laugh: Didn't at all see this one coming tbh... Ah well, just a misunderstanding I presume. Back to waxing the boards and forgetting about scratches!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Seriously?! Maybe you missed the tone there but that was clearly light-hearted! Come on man, I'm a "trailblazer" and "donchaknow" and you still took it as a douchey slight? Lost in translation perhaps... Apologies if so.
> 
> I was joking about how it got to three pages, that's it. Come on, that was clear. And I've thanked plenty and responded with nothing douchey. Harsh dude.


Thank you for clarifying it was meant in jest as I clearly did not read it that way and my first impression was OMG what a little fuckbag... I saw it as everyone here trying to lend a solution for something most of us don't really concern ourselves with the appearance of our top sheets because I think most would just slap a sticker over it if it bothered us and continue on our day... That being said I apologize for my brashness but at the time of reading that if I could I would have reached thru the monitor and grabbed you by the throat...:yahoo:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> Thank you for clarifying it was meant in jest as I clearly did not read it that way and my first impression was OMG what a little fuckbag... I saw it as everyone here trying to lend a solution for something most of us don't really concern ourselves with the appearance of our top sheets because I think most would just slap a sticker over it if it bothered us and continue on our day... That being said I apologize for my brashness but at the time of reading that if I could I would have reached thru the monitor and grabbed you by the throat...:yahoo:


Cool cool cool*, thanks. And, in fairness, if I had been what you thought, I'd have deserved it that throttling...

I do appreciate the suggestions, and do understand that the REASON "no one has a clue" or had it done it before is 'cos no one else could be arsed fixing it! No harm no foul, eh?


*(watching a lot of Community lately)

EDIT: I feel obliged to use a smiley now. Eh... :dunno:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Cool cool cool*, thanks. And, in fairness, if I had been what you thought, I'd have deserved it that throttling...
> 
> I do appreciate the suggestions, and do understand that the REASON "no one has a clue" or had it done it before is 'cos no one else could be arsed fixing it! No harm no foul, eh?
> 
> ...


No worries bro were all good... :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you could ask Jones what exactly its made of and if they have any ideers, of just say fukkit and get a new board


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cassmt said:


> you could ask jones what exactly its made of and if they have any ideers, of just say fukkit and get a new board












*doah!!!!!*


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

before another downward spiral, my first idea was serious, the second was a joke!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> EDIT: I feel obliged to use a smiley now. Eh... :dunno:


just don't get all fucking retarded with them. 

there is only room in my dark heart for one of those. (this is the part where me and Chomps are shredding but he lost track of where I am and I come out of the blue and push him over)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> before another downward spiral, my first idea was serious, the second was a joke!


Dude!! The face palm was because after 5-6 pages, someone _finally_ make a suggestion that should have been obvious!!! 

It was a,.. "Why wasn't that suggested sooner!" Face palm! Of course! Ask the manufacturer! DOOOOAH! 

At least then he will kno if it's do-able or fuhgeddaboudit!!

As an aside,..  Just when I was beginning to think I would be welcome on the snow falling down and trying (...more like failing) to keep up along side guys like SK!  :dunno:  


Ah well! At least nobody thinks I'm _deliberately_ being a douche!


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

That "ask Jones snowboards" idea is actually a good one alright. Will see what they say - thanks!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Dude!! The face palm was because after 5-6 pages, someone _finally_ make a suggestion that should have been obvious!!!
> 
> It was a,.. "Why wasn't that suggested sooner!" Face palm! Of course! Ask the manufacturer! DOOOOAH!
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're finally getting your smiley count back up, you creepy mofo you.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> That "ask Jones snowboards" idea is actually a good one alright. Will see what they say - thanks!


We wanna know what they say....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

....and also what ragjuice means, cuz the picture it paints for this 'merican are...not good


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

CassMT said:


> ....and also what ragjuice means, cuz the picture it paints for this 'merican are...not good


:laugh: It's supposed to be unclear.  It's just an in-joke amongst a bunch of friends from a particularly fun apres-ski after an epic first day a few years ago. There were some messy drinks had and some messy concoctions which may or may not have included the squeezed out contents of a bar rag. And which I may or may not have drank...

Cheers for the like by the way Cass! Presume that was you.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yep, i like adventure...and i'm glad you are not some monthly vampires or....something worse


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh jesus. That's a lot worse than what I thought you thought!


----------

